# Bimmerfest EAST Coverage



## Alan (Dec 21, 2001)

My contribution here 

http://e46.dtmpower.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11095


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

*GermanCarFans.com covers Bimmerfest East*

Bimmerfest East coverage on German Car Fans


----------

